# Will 215/45 tires be ok Fat Fives on mk4??



## rcklssr6 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Will 215/45 tires be ok for Fat Fives on mk4??*

Like the title says will 215/45/17 tires fit on the fat fives i have on my mk4 jetta? I know that stock size is 225/45/17, but I can get a very good deal on a set of 215/45 michelin pilots. I'm not good with tire sizes and I don't know if the 225-215 change is a very big deal. I'm pretty sure that its fine, and this is a dumb question but I'm trying to learn. Thanks for the help!









_Modified by rcklssr6 at 12:09 AM 5-4-2008_


_Modified by rcklssr6 at 12:15 AM 5-4-2008_


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Will 215/45 tires be ok for Fat Fives on mk4?? (rcklssr6)*

215 is actually a better fit on the fat five.. mayeb even 205. 225 bulges out too much imo.
215/45 on mine


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Will 215/45 tires be ok for Fat Fives on mk4?? (euRo_tuner)*

yes they will
215/45/17 toyo proxes 4


----------



## rcklssr6 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Will 215/45 tires be ok for Fat Fives on mk4?? (euRo_tuner)*

Thanks alot guys


----------

